
A 'Brief' History of Neural Nets and Deep Learning (2015) - gozzoo
http://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/ai/a-brief-history-of-neural-nets-and-deep-learning/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10910887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10910887)

